# GT Virage Wiederbelebung



## epic2006 (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus GTler,

nach Ausflügen in der classic-Ecke und bei den SSPlern bin ich nun wieder da gelandet wo alles anfing: GT!





97 habe ich mir dieses GT Virage von meinem (hart?) erarbeitetem Geld als Fahrradkurier gegönnt und damit auch die Kuriertasche an den Nagel gehängt. 
Seit dem fristete dieses Rad mehr oder weniger sein Dasein als reines Gebrauchsobjekt und soll nun wieder aufgebaut werden.

Wie man poliert weiß ich nun schon, eines der Ergebnisse ist bei den Klassikern zu sehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403615&highlight=Projekt+Hagan, und da das letzte Projekt bei den SSPlern sehr bunt war, wirds jetzt wieder schlicht gehalten.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Folgende Teile sind bereits vorhanden: Rahmen GT Virage 21" ballburnished, GT CroMo Gabel 1 1/8" Gewindeschaft, RockShox RubyMetro 1 1/8" Ahead, Brooks B17, Brooks Griffe, beides in natural brown, Middleburn RS3 Kurbeln, XC Pro MD Bremsgriffe, Daumis, Kettenblätter und Schaltwerk, LRS LX silent clutch mit Araya Felgen, GT Lenker, Syncros Gen III Stütze, Brooks Toolbag.

Es fehlen: 
-vernünftiger Vorbau in 120-130mm, 5-10° ob Schaft oder Ahead hängt von der letztendlich verbauten Gabel ab
-entsprechender ChrisKing Steuersatz in schwarz
-Bremsen, CNC-Teile oder XC Pro (auch Pedersen) gerne blau eloxiert?
-die GT-Schriftzüge auf Unter- und Steuerrohr, sowie der Virage-Schriftzug am Oberrohr
-eine hübsche Sattelklemme in 31,8 ohne Schnellspanner

Die Teile suche ich eher im Customsegment oder Originalteile, also keine Noname oder ewig schweren Geschichten und sie sollten zeitlich zu 97 passen (+/-2 Jahre). Der Zustand braucht nicht NOS sein, da das immer so aufs Konto drückt. Tauschangebote sind willkommen.

Eure Meinung ist mir wichtig, gerade bezüglich der Gabel bin ich mir selber unschlüssig, und über Ideen/Anregungen bin ich dankbar.

Sofern gewünscht halte ich den Thread hier mit Bilder etc. aktuell.

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GTdanni (30. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Vorhaben. 

Was willst du denn für Reifen drauf machen bzw. was willst du damit fahren? 

Ich würde eher ne Starrgebel nehmen, da gibts bei ebay immermal was in Alu für wenig Geld. Die 28" Federgabeln funzen dann doch eher schlecht als recht und sehen eben auch ....aus. 
Optisch würde sicher ein ahead besser passen, natürlich negativ. 

Wenn du Federgabel loswerden willst und die noch in Ordnung ist hätte ich noch ne fast neue Alugabel in Mattschwarz hier (ich glaube die hat irgendwas mit 850g) 
ich such mal ein Bild. 

Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass es eher starr werden wird. Bisher bin ich Schwalbe Marathon Racer in 1,25" gefahren, auf der StraÃe eine Wucht und auf leichtem Schotter taugen die auch noch halbwegs.

Die originale Starrgabel habe ich gestern wiedergefunden, die ist allerdings mit Schraubschaft und da schrecken mich irgendwie die 160,-â¬ fÃ¼r den Steuersatz ab, daher wÃ¤r ich Ã¼ber eine schÃ¶ne und leichte AL-Gabel schon erfreut.

Die Federgabel sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus und funktioniert einwandfrei, eine der seltenen Stahlfeder/Ã¶lgedÃ¤mpften Ruby MetroÂ´s. Ich stell mal Bilder rein.

Der Lars (pago79) hat bei sich noch einen FlipFlop in schwarz und 120mm gefunden, das wÃ¤r dann die Kombi mit der Originalgabel, aber wie gesagt, schwere, teure Geschichte...

GruÃ, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt auf dem Königlichen beharren würdest, wäre das Ganze ja auch wieder nicht so teuer
Ein WTB oder Onza Steuersatz paßt doch auch...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, für Vorschlöge bin ich immer offen, Onza klingt gut.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, Gabeln und andere Teile:




und mal nen kleiner Überblick über das Vorhandene:




LRS steht noch im Keller.

Gabel sollte wenn möglich eine Ahead werden. Was nach dem Aufbau übrig bleibt wird übrigens unter die Leute gebracht....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde bei der Federgabel bleiben, ein bisschen Komfort steigert die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## GTdanni (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gerrit. 

Also wenn Interesse am Tausch besteht bau ich die Gabel mal aus und mach Bilder bzw wieg ich das Ding mal genau. 
Passen aber, soviel kann ich schon sagen, relativ kleine Reifen durch, also bei zur Zeit 37-622 ist Schluss. 

Hier mal grobe Bilder von meinem 28er GT   http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photosets/view/1888 

Ist mehr was für den Fertigmacher aber fährt (mit 14 Gängen) ganz gut. 

Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2009)

Na die Gabel sieht so gar nicht so schlecht aus, optisch, ich muss mal nach meiner Reifengröße schauen. Allerdings möchte ich meine Federgabel nun so gar nicht hergeben...

Generell tendier ich ja zu einer Starrgabel, mitlerweile habe ich nur noch ein gefedertes neumodisches Zweirad, das eigentlich nur noch in der Ecke steht, starr geht halt einfach besser vorwärts.

Einen Vorbau für die Ahead-Variante hab ich auch grad aus der Bucht gefischt, Syncros Cattlehead, 120mm, 0°. 

Einen M950er TS/DP Umwerfer habe ich aus den Klassikerreihen bekommen, ein gebrauchter M953 DS/DP 31,8 wär also zu haben.

Danke übrigens noch für Euer Interesse, neue pics gibts wenn der Postbote da war.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich auch schon mal neugierig.
Sieht bis dato schon sehr spannend aus.


----------



## pago79 (18. November 2009)

Wo bleibt die Indianergabel..........

Mach hinne!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (18. November 2009)

Ich mach ja schon, die Indianergabel oxidiert an der Zweitadresse in München und der Rest der aktuell benötigten Teile Kreist in der Post, da einige Leute krankheitsbedingt nicht versenden konnten. 

Weiter gehts nächste Woche, dafür dann aber hoffentlich in großen Schritten, die Woche kam schon mal das begehrte Poliermittel per DPD bei mir an, die Decals sind in der Mache, tomasius hat gigantische Vorlagen gezaubert, wahrlich ein Künstler. Zum Druck geht es wenn die Farbwahl steht. Danke schonmal an den Künstler!

Ich bin übrigens immer noch auf der Suche nach einer ControlTech- Stütze in 27,2, das alte Modell mit der "runden" Klemmung.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. November 2009)

So, ich habe etwas Zeit gefunden. Das hier ist soeben passiert:




aber keine Panik, Ersatz ist bereits zur Hand:





Bis die Tage, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (1. Dezember 2009)

So, wieder zwei Pakete angekommen:





Stütze und Vorbau Controltech, ein silberner Answer DH Lenker liegt auch schon im Keller und der Suntour Umwerfer ist auf der Reise zu mir.

Und wenn der Kater nochmal durchs Bild oder über die Tastatur läuft bezieh ich den Sattel und die Griffe damit

Bis die Tage....

Achso, die RS Ruby Metro stünde zum Verkauf, ebenso eine GT- Ahead Kappe in Schwarz/Weiß 1 1/8


----------



## epic2006 (2. Dezember 2009)

So und weiter gehts im Alleinunterhalterfred:

heute eingetroffen: Indianergabel in 28", NOS und leicht.


----------



## pago79 (3. Dezember 2009)

jetzt pack das Ding doch wenigstens mal in den Rahmen rein.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (4. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Hr. Lars,
hatte Nachtschicht, bin schlecht gelaunt, Gabel in der Wohnung, Rahmen im Keller, draußen Schneeregen, Du kennst ja die Gegebenheiten hier....aber ich eile, wenn er dafür ein paar Bilder von seinem neuen Kleinen im C-Forum postet.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (5. Dezember 2009)

So, heute hab ich mit schleifen und polieren angefangen, 



Schliff mit 1000er nass, den ganzen Rahmen, dann mit Polierpaste und Alumagic. Kettenstrebe und Logo am Oberrohr sehen gut aus, auf den Rest hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr, aber es kommen ja noch andere Tage....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Dezember 2009)

Decals sind fertig und unterwegs!

Das Polieren macht noch Spaß? 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist 1000er nicht etwas grob? 

Ich hab zur Zeit 1200er nass an einer Kurbel im Einsatz und schwenke jetzt erstmal auf 2000er um. Man muss sonst so viel polieren hinterher. 

(ich nehm so ein Polierset vom Baumarkt für die Bohrmaschine) 


Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (10. Dezember 2009)

So, wieder mal da.

Ich habe mit der 1000er Körnung schom mein Hagan auf Hochglanz gebracht, nach dem Schleifen folgen zwei Poliermittel, die ich mit einer Baumwollscheibe und danach mit einer Filzscheibe via Akkuschrauber und Dremel verarbeite:




und das ist dann das Ergebnis:




Dann ist gestern noch ein Paket angekommen, MavicOpen S.U.P. Ceramic, NOS OVP





und an meinen Naben bin ich dran, zerlegt wär die hintere schon mal, jetzt gehört der Freilauf getauscht und eine neue Achse eingesetzt. 



Mit dem Hr. Heydenreich hab ich bereits telefoniert, aber er hat mich wohl nicht verstanden, also werde ich wohl oder übel dort mal vorbeifahren müssen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (21. Dezember 2009)

So, mal wieder Teile da, ein Sattel, Selle Flite Kevlar in Grau:



passend zu diesen Bremsen, FRO:



ausserdem ist der Königliche da:



und etwas gegen eine zerkratzte Kettenstrebe ist auh angekommen:




Bald gehts weiter, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (22. Dezember 2009)

Fein, fein, so langsam wirds doch

Gruß
Lars
Der sich gerade fragt, von wem nur die bösen Kratzer auf der Kettenstrebe stammen könnten...


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Dezember 2009)

das wird ja äußerst fein


----------



## epic2006 (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Komplimente, ich hoffe, dass bis Mitte Januar die ersten Aussenaufnahmen möglich sind. Im dunklen Keller kommen die Grautöne der Anbauteile nich so rüber und der Blitz lässt den Rahmen irgendwie schäbig aussehen. 

Erstmal gibts nen alternativ LRS, da für den endgültigen momentan die Piepen fehlen und der andere schon fertig im Keller steht .

Sattelklemme und Bremsgummis sollten heute mit der Post kommen. 

Frage: sind für Ceramicfelgen die grauen oder die schwarzen KoolStops besser?

Grüßen, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (30. Dezember 2009)

So, zwar noch keine Aussenaufnahmen, aber Zeit hatte ich:



zwar noch alles etwas provisorisch (z.B. LRS, es fehlen die Piepen für Naben), aber es geht voran:



mehr:



mehr:



und nun die Frage an das recht dürftige Puplikum:

"Schwarze oder die abgebildeten grauen Brems-/Schaltzüge?"




und hier noch mal für den Indianergabelfetischisten:




Für Anregungen bezüglich der Zughüllen und einer schicken Sattelstützenklemme bin ich dankbar.

Des weiteren *suche* ich einen shim ür den Lenker in diesem gelbgoldorange wie sie halt waren, als Tauschobjekt habe ich buntes bedrucktes Papier oder einen polierten oder mattierten shim.

Gruß, Gerrit, der auf Sonnenschein hofft


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Würde die grauen Außenhüllen lassen/verbauen. Sattelkleme: polierte Salsa.
Wenn du Teile für die Heylight-Nabe brauchst, kannste bescheidgeben, ich hab hier demnächst (Ende Januar) nen Karton voll mit Nabenkleinteilen der Firma stehen.
Sieht gut aus!
Grüße


----------



## pago79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Fein, fein geworden
Und haste geschwitz beim Steuersatz-einpressen?

Gruß
Lars

P.S. Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=299044&page=51 der singlestoph hat wohl noch die passenden Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!



richtig. chic.
die grauen züge passen doch gut zum sattel. würd auch die nehmen.

aber was is das ding denn jetz? crosser? trekkingdings? oder schmalspur 29er? 
is ne ernst gemeinte frage. ich kanns grad nirgendwo einordnen.


----------



## epic2006 (1. Januar 2010)

@aggressor2: das bike wurde damals als "trekkingdings" verkauft. Montiert waren Crossreifen und so in der Art sollte es auch wieder werden, nur finde ich leider nirgendwo passende (Falt)Reifen mit Skinwall.

@gtbiker: über ein paar Kleinteile würde ich mich freuen, ein paar posts weiter vorne hab ich ein Bild von den vorhandenen Nabenteilen. Vor allem bräuchte ich einen 8fach Freilauf und eine 135er HR Achse und die Abschlussmutter für eben diese. Ich weiss leider nur nicht wie ich den alten 7fach Freilauf von der Nabe runterrbring (Drehrichtung?).

Bei den Zughüllen bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, da dass Grau eher silbrig ist und in natura weder zum Rahmen noch zu den Anbauteilen passen will. Bei gutem Wetter muss ich unbedingt draussen fotografieren...

DAnke schon mal für die Anregungen, man wird sehen...

Allen Mitlesern wünsche ich auf alle Fälle ein gutes neues Jahr!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gerrit,

hübsch ist es geworden! Sattelklemme würde auch ich eine Salsa nehmen.
Bin mal gespannt auf Fotos bei besserem Licht. Achso: schwarze Hüllen 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Januar 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> @aggressor2: das bike wurde damals als "trekkingdings" verkauft. Montiert waren Crossreifen und so in der Art sollte es auch wieder werden, nur finde ich leider nirgendwo passende (Falt)Reifen mit Skinwall.



aaha. dafür siehts aber verdammt gut aus
bei reifen hatte doch der pago79ste lars nen link gepostet.
der singlestoph hat an seinem surly klappcrosser faltbare skinwalls dran und wie er da schreibt, noch ein paar zu hause liegen.

grüße


----------



## epic2006 (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, nach einem Anruf vom Hr. Lars hab ich jetzt auch die letzte Zeile in seinem Post gesehen und gleich mal in die Schweiz gemailt. Von Michelin gibt es aktuell noch Semislicks mit skinwall,  straßenlastig, aber es werden ja eh zwei LRS werden...

Zum Thema Zughüllen werd ich wie gesagt noch die schwarze Variante ausprobieren, ich denke, dass die silbrig-grauen etwas zuviel des Guten sind..

Zum Thema Sattelklemme tät mir auch eine Critical gefallen....aber kriegen....

Bis zum Nächsten, Gerrit

Ach so, kann mir jemand helfen wo die ganzen Bapperl noch hinkommen, es wären da noch der "Triangle" ein "GT" wie der auf dem Steuerrohr und ein "GT-AllTerra" Decal "übrig", danke.


----------



## epic2006 (5. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich heute Mittag (nach einer arbeitsreichen Nacht) erwachte, sah ich Sonne.

Zuerst den selbstdesignten Kaffeebecher gefüllt:




und dann in die gnadenlose Kälte geschlappt. Bad Tölz: -13,4°, das GT friert:



mit klammen Fingern noch ein paar Details:




hier und da muss wohl noch etwas nachpoliert werden,





und für den "Indianergabelfetischisten":




Schwarze Zughüllen sind heute besorgt worden, Onza Porcipaws bekomme ich vom Dr. bontrager und die IRC V-Cross kommen wohl aus der Schweiz. Was wegen Lochfraß im Konto wohl noch dauern wird ist der Mavic/Heylight LRS.

Als Alternativaufbau hätte ich noch die originale Starrgabel mit entsprechendem CK Konus und einen GT-Straitbar mit steilerem CT-Vorbau und schwarzen Controlstix. Wenn ich die Zeit finde wird auch die Kombi zusammengeschraubt und abgelichtet. Wie es letztendlich wird, entscheiden dann die Testfahrten im Frühjahr.

Grüße, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (5. Januar 2010)

Endlich sieht man mal die farben richtig. Bei den Kellerbildern hatte ich ja so meine Zweifel ob das alles passt.
Hattest aber recht, sieht super zusammen aus, bis auf die Dackelschneider.

Gruß
Lars

P.S. Kaffetassen selber customisieren hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Aber wo nur? Ach wenn das Hirn nicht so zersiebt wär...


----------



## gtbiker (5. Januar 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ....den selbstdesignten ....


Da haste aber viele Stunden in das "designen" gesteckt! 
Das Rad ist schick! 
Vorbau wirkt sehr lang, aber wenns passt....
Und hey, ein GT friert niemals! Ein GT versprüht immer soviel Energie, das es abkühlt!


----------



## epic2006 (6. Januar 2010)

"Und hey, ein GT friert niemals! Ein GT versprüht immer soviel Energie, das es abkühlt! "

Deswegen is immer so kalt im Keller!
Kaffeetasse: he Lars, eine ähnliche steht in Deinem Hängeschrank, zweiter von links, unteres Regalbrett, zweite Reihe und der Herr mag keinen Kaffee aus demjenigen welchen Becher...es ist übrigens Post unterwegs. Und bei "selbstdesignet" hab ich wohl die Gänsefüßchen vergessen.

Reifen: dank diverser Hinweise komm ich ja nu zu meinen Reifen.

Der Vorbau ist ein 135er, kürzer war in dem Zustand/Preis Verhältnis leider keiner zu kriegen, aber schaun wir mal wie es sich fährt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gerrit,

hübsches Teil, sieht schon im Stand richtig schnell aus! Wenn es meines wäre, würde ich die schwarze Original-Starrgabel verbauen. Zum einen weil es die Originalgabel war, zum anderen lässt die Performance der Indianerfamilie doch meist so zu wünschen übrig, dass der Komfortgewinn zwar vorhanden, aber nicht beträchtlich ist. Auch wenn die Gabel NOS ist, die Eigenschaften werden sich (leider) recht schnell ändern, und das nicht nur bei -13,4 Grad. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die NOS-Gabel wieder zu gutem Geld machen; gibt ja schließlich genug "Verrückte", die dafür einen Haufen Geld zahlen werden, vielleicht auch für die 28"-Variante. 

Die Manitou-Gabel passt erstaunlich gut zum Rahmen, die schwarze Originalgabel wäre in meinen Augen aber noch einen Tick harmonischer - auch, weil Du einen schwarzen Vorbau gewählt hast und sich an der Front das schwarz dann unmittelbar, nur durch den Rahmen unterbrochen, fortsetzen würde. Das Fahrverhalten wird dann ganz sicher auch merklich direkter, und so wie (zumindest ich) das Rad einsetzen würde (schnell von a nach b, kein oder nur sehr leichtes Gelände) wäre die Kraftübertragung sicher noch etwas effektiver. Sind aber natürlich nur meine eigenen Gedanken, die ich hier einfach mal laufen lasse - kann natürlich auch jeder anders sehen, je nach Vorliebe.

Glückwunsch aber, ist wirklich schön geworden - gefällt! 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## pago79 (8. Januar 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Kaffeetasse: he Lars, eine ähnliche steht in Deinem Hängeschrank, zweiter von links, unteres Regalbrett, zweite Reihe und der Herr mag keinen Kaffee aus demjenigen welchen Becher...es ist übrigens Post unterwegs. Und bei "selbstdesignet" hab ich wohl die Gänsefüßchen vergessen.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



 wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
... doch nicht etwa das pörpel Zeug von dem Typ der nur alle 4 Wochen Donnerstags bei euch ist???

hast du schon den zweiten Gabelkonus für den King geordert?
Ich hätte hier noch nen Cantigegenhalter für den Vorbauschaft um den "Gabelwechselkit" zu vervollständigen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (8. Januar 2010)

@zaskar-le: in der Gabel ist schon ein Stahlfederkit verbaut, die Elastomergeschichten waren ja wirklich nichts. Von der GEO her sollte das so ganz gut funktionieren, die zuletzt verbaute RS Metro hatte 5mm mehr EBH und es fuhr sich recht sportlich. Um die 15mm höhere Front bin ich (mein Rücken) ganz dankbar und es ist optisch eine passendere Lösung als ein steiler Vorbau. Ausprobieren werde ich die andere Variante aber auf jeden Fall.

@pago: "Cantigegenhalter für den Vorbauschaft um den "Gabelwechselkit" zu vervollständigen" nehm ich gerne, steht GT drauf? Woran dachtest Du preislich, ich könnte Dir 1-2 Glühwein auf der Hütte im Februar anbieten. Gabelkonus ist schon da, hatte nur noch keine Zeit weil ich wieder mal mehr nachts arbeiten "darf". Call tomorrow evening.

Danke nochmal für das rege Interesse, ich geh jetzt wieder arbeiten. Wenn ich morgen ausgeschlafen habe wird wieder weitergeschraubt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2010)

So, gerade war der postman da und hat mir die hier gebracht:













IRC V-Cross, 38x700C, schweizer Importware, der Dank geht hier an singlestoph. Auf Grund horender Arztrechnungen wirds mit der Vervollständigung des LRS wohl noch bis März dauern, aber ich denke, dass ich wohl nächste Woche mal den alternativen starren Aufbau zustande und in Bild bringe.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GTdanni (12. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Traum diese Felgen und die Reifen. 

Was haste bezahlt wenn man fragen darf? 

Und was soll als Nabe/Speiche verbaut werden? 

XTR ?  


Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2010)

erstmal sag ich 1061g, Felge, Reifen, sackschwerer Vittoria Schlauch.

bezahlt...es ist ein Erstbesitz-GT, da will ich nicht drüber sprechen, vor allem da die bessere Hälfte evtl. mitliest, aber bisher gut dreistellig.

Naben kommen wie bei meinen Ketzereien Heylights (schwarz) rein, Gewicht/Preis/Leistung meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen, aber auch wieder deutlich dreistellig. Speichen DT? oder handmade in Austria (von wem hab ich vergessen) klassisch Nirosta poliert, 2,0-1,5-2,0 mit Messingnippeln. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich unter 3000g bleibe - inkl Bereifung und Schnellspannern.

Hoffentlich erstattet die Krankenkasse zügig und komplett, dann gehts bald weiter!

Gesamtgewicht bisher 11,3Kg, noch mit schweren 569er LX silent-clutch Naben und Araya Felgen und massiver Noname Kasette. 10,irgenwasniedriges ist angepeilt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (12. Februar 2010)

gibts die Heylights auch in mattschwarz? 
Glänzend sieht doch sicher ....aus. 

Aber ich will dir nicht reinreden, ist ja dein Rad. 

Hast du mal über die Nubuk Naben nachgedacht (ist nur ein Label soll aber recht gut sein). (Edit sagt die gibts wohl nur als Disc) 

Und denk über die Bremsgummis nach, der erste Satz wird nach 200km runter sein wenn die Felgen neu sind.  

Hach so schöne Felgen.........  

Wie willst du einspeichen, klassisch oder mal was anderes (vorn radial oder so) ? 



Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (13. Februar 2010)

Hier hab ich noch baugleiche Naben(teile), ist jetzt wieder zusammengestzt, aber mit 7-fach. Die aktuellen Heylights sehen aber bis auf das Label gleich aus. Eher eine Mischung aus matt und glänzend:



Eingespeicht wird entweder klassisch oder vorne zweifach und hinten 2/3fach, werde aber vorher den Hr. Heydenreich mal fragen ob die Naben das abkönnen. 
Speichen und Nippel in silber.

Gruß, Gerrit

hier noch das neue Label:


----------



## tomasius (13. Februar 2010)

Spannendes und schönes Projekt! 

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (18. Februar 2010)

So, damit es hier wieder was zu gucken gibt, alles anders aber trotzdem irgendwie passend und erstens immer anders als man denkt:




Der besondere Dank geht hier an den gradlinigen Verkäufer!




und nun noch eine Halterung die farblich leider nicht passt, aber gegen was kleines schwarzes getauscht werden möchte inkl Winkel und originaler U-Scheibe:





also wenn jemand einen schwarzen H2O gegen diesen silbrigen oder gegen bunt bedrucktes Papier tauschen würde , wäre ich sehr dankbar (das silbrige Ding gibt es nicht gegen Bares).

So, jetzt fehlen noch die Spokes und Nippel, werde ich aber erst Anfang März bestellen, genauso wie die Kasette (M737 11-28). Engespeicht wird klassisch dreifach, da ich das seit heute wohl kann, glaub ich , oder so .

Die ehemals verbaute RS Ruby Metro, Canti/V-Brake only steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf, einen hardly ridden/optisch ok Tioga Alchemy in 1 1/8" Ahead hätt ich auch noch abzugeben für 10,- inkl Porto.

Gruß an Alle die das hier (heimlich) mitlesen, 

Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn er nicht so faul wäre, könnte er ja mal in den Keller und mal alles provisorisch ins Virage hängen....

Dann hätte Oswald auch gleich noch Zeit die Küche zu verwüsten

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (18. Februar 2010)

Nix! genuch geschraubt heute, der LRS für die Holde ist heute eingespeicht worden, für den Ersten in 2 Stunden ohne Anleitung kann ich mir glaub ich mal auf die Schulter klopfen. *Hr.* Oswald ist schon eine Station weiter:



nachdem er eine Runde auf die Hadleys abgegangen ist, ist er nicht mehr in der Lage die Küche zu verwüsten....konditionsschwache Indoor-Katze halt.

Ich setz mich jetzt daneben, auch konditionsschwach, auch indoor, 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2010)

So, gestern Speichen und heute Zeit gefunden:













Das Vorderrad wird noch ein paar Tage dauern, da der Radldandler die Speichenlänge falsch berechnet hat und die zu kurz waren. Und leider wieder nur Kellerbilder, da das Wetter wieder fdK ist (Eisregen, gefrierender Regen oder so, wer will das schon wissen).

Irgendwer hatte ein paar Posts vorher nach dem Preis für den LRS gefragt: Felgen: 150,-, Reifen: 25,-, Naben: 130,-, Sapimspeichen 2,0-1,8-2,0: 60,-  

eine erschreckende Summe, aber ich meine es hat sich gelohnt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (20. Februar 2010)

Kommt richtig gut
Der Preis für die Speichen war aber mit Alu-Nippeln, oder?

An der CT Stütze fehlt noch die Flagge

Gruß
Lars

P.S. evtl. gibts für Michi was zu tun...


----------



## epic2006 (22. Februar 2010)

So, der Federgabelaufbau ist fertig:




























dem Sattelbezug in spe gefällts offensichtlich auch:




andere Griffe, Onza Porcipaws oder Odi, kommen noch drauf.

Die erste kleine Probefahrt um den Block war schon mal recht zufriedenstellend, den Starrgabelaufbau werd ich auf alle Fälle (bei der nächsten Schlechtwetterfront) noch probieren und ein GT Flatbar liegt auch noch im Keller.

Der Virageschriftzug für das Oberrohr ist gerade noch in der Überarbeitung, er wird deutlich kleiner als der ursprüngliche.
@Lars: ja die CT Flagge an der Sattelstütze fehlt immer noch, das wird aber noch ein wenig dauern.

Gewichtsmäßig liegt das Komplettrad momentan bei 11,4Kg nach der Personenwagendifferenzmethode. Die 10,irgendwas sind wohl gestorben, dafür gabs aber die (etwaqs schweren) schönen Hadley-Naben.

Kommentare, Gratulationen, Glückwünsche, Anregungen und sogar Kritik sind willkommen, bitte keine Grußkarten übersenden.

Einen schönen Abend,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## kingmoe (22. Februar 2010)

Schick geworden! Konntest du einen Teil der Revos verarbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für das Kompliment! Die Hadleys knattern dermaßen g**l, dass man nur noch rollen will! Revos? Heylights, ja da bin ich dran, aber das wird nun eine andere Baustelle.

So, nu sind auch nach kuzem erhitzen die Onzas drauf und das GT bhat das Hagan erstmal abgelöst:








Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Februar 2010)

sehr schön. is mal was anderes.
mit flatbar würd ichs auch fahrn wollen


----------



## epic2006 (3. März 2010)

Noch kein Flatbar, aber die originale Starrgabel:





Beim Fahren merkt man von der Geometrie nur einen minimalen Unterschied zur Manitou, daher wird die wohl auch wieder reinkommen, sobald ich weichere Federn habe. Ausserdem will die eher massige Hadley Nabe nicht so zum schlanken Geröhr der GT Gabel passen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## dr.juggles (27. März 2010)

toller aufbau.


----------

